# Acer BIOS Splash screen



## Sandmonkee (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi

I wasn't sure if this would be best posted in the Hardware or Software forum, so if its in the wrong place, mods, please feel free to move this.

My question is this: I just recently bought a new Acer Aspire T320 desktop, and when I turn it on, there is this butt-ugly Acer splash screen that comes up before Windows starts loading, and again right before the login screen comes up. I tried looking around on the net to see if there's a generic way that Windows XP loads splash screens at startup (not including the usual XP startup screen), but to no avail.

Can anyone tell me how to remove this Acer splash screen?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Samething happens with Gateways, Dells etc. I'm not sure you can stop it without registry editing and even then I don't know because it's BIOs related.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. I've emailed Gateway in the past on that issue and was told, sorry, live with it.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You can use a 3rd party app to change the boot screen if you really hate it that bad. I think this is free, the first page says it is an RC but the download page says it is final.

It is not really a fix, but it will change the "butt-ugly" (love the phrase) boot screen.

http://www.bootxp.net/

I think it is free, I saw no mention of paying. That can be a good sign.


----------



## Sandmonkee (Mar 22, 2005)

As typically happens, as soon as I ask someone else the question, I tend to find the answer shortly thereafter on my own. Funny how that works, eh? 

Anyhoo, I don't know for certain yet if this will work, because I'm at work right now, and not at home in front of my PC there, so I don't want to mark this as resolved just yet, but I'll let you guys know how it goes. Here's what I found:

Apparently, Intel has a utility that you can use to change the BIOS splash screen to anything you want, including setting it to the Intel default of ...nothing. The utility can be found here:
http://developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/gen_indx.htm

NB: This will only work on Intel mobo's, which thankfully, mine is.

Like I said, this isn't actually resolved yet, so if anyone else has any ideas, I'd still love to hear them!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You can get boot screens for it here.

http://www.themexp.org/listings.php?type=boot&view=


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Sandmonkee said:


> As typically happens, as soon as I ask someone else the question, I tend to find the answer shortly thereafter on my own. Funny how that works, eh?
> 
> Anyhoo, I don't know for certain yet if this will work, because I'm at work right now, and not at home in front of my PC there, so I don't want to mark this as resolved just yet, but I'll let you guys know how it goes. Here's what I found:
> 
> ...


 See what you did.  After I spent seconds of my precious time searching you found the answer yourself.

LOL, Hope it works for you, Good Luck.


----------



## Sandmonkee (Mar 22, 2005)

First of all, thanks to everyone who is replying!

Special thanks to AcaCandy for the welcome. You guys are real friendly around here, eh?  

Skivvywaver: that Bootxp App looks really neat. I have a feeling though that its meant to replace the XP splash screen, as opposed to the stuff that comes up before/after that. Any idea if thats the case? Has anyone tried Bootxp? I may use it anyways, just cuz its so groovy!

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh, oh, not another Canadian


----------



## Sandmonkee (Mar 22, 2005)

Me? Canadian? How could you tell?

heeheehee


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Oh, oh, not another Canadian


 Well, we were going to be friendly.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Sandmonkee said:


> Me? Canadian? How could you tell?
> 
> heeheehee


 Candy knows all. She is admin. She can see stuff.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sandmonkee said:


> Me? Canadian? How could you tell?
> 
> heeheehee


Well, I have special powers to see IP addresses, but let's just say that the 'eh' made me look


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Well, I have special powers to see IP addresses, but let's just say that the 'eh' made me look


 Told ya.


----------



## Sandmonkee (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow Impressive!

Betcha don't know what I'm eating for lunch though!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night


----------

